# Irish Gaelic/French/English: ceart go leor



## DocRussell

Une expression irlandaise couramment utilisée s'exprime ainsi : "ceart go leor".

Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il une traduction française de cette expression ? Pour moi, c'est incompréhensible.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## constantlyconfused

http://www.erinsweb.com/gaelic13.html

It's Irish Gaelic - apparently it means "right enough" 

Isn't Google wonderful?


----------



## DocRussell

Thanks ! Wonderful.


----------



## Banbha

Hey, literally translated ceart= right and go leor = enough but we use it as in 'ok'
if someone asked you how are you can reply with 'ceart go leor'. Its used a lot if anything is ok. Used in pretty much the same circumstances as you would say ok in english so  a person can feel ok, food can taste ok, the weather can be ok, a film or book can be ok......


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Ceart go leor can mean "exactement", "oui", "en effet" etc.

It all depends on context.


----------



## elirlandes

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Ceart go leor can mean "exactement", "oui", "en effet" etc.
> 
> It all depends on context.



et aussi
... "d'accord", "bien"



constantlyconfused said:


> http://www.erinsweb.com/gaelic13.html
> 
> It's Irish Gaelic - apparently it means "right enough"
> 
> Isn't Google wonderful?



In fact 
Ceart = right
go leor = plenty [from which the English language "galore"]


----------



## kernotter

Your Irish Gaelic "ceart go leor" is well-expressed in French by "d'accord" and in Spanish by "bale" (although people, please help me with spelling that last - I've only ever spoken it, not read it. Is it spelled "bale", or "vale" with the Castiliano blur?)


----------



## elirlandes

kernotter said:


> Your Irish Gaelic "ceart go leor" is well-expressed in French by "d'accord" and in Spanish by "*v*ale" (although people, please help me with spelling that last - I've only ever spoken it, not read it. Is it spelled "bale", or "vale" with the Castiliano blur?)



Welcome to the forum Kernotter.


----------



## rugbyfan

Banbha said:


> Hey, literally translated ceart= right and go leor = enough but we use it as in 'ok'
> if someone asked you how are you can reply with 'ceart go leor'. Its used a lot if anything is ok. Used in pretty much the same circumstances as you would say ok in english so  a person can feel ok, food can taste ok, the weather can be ok, a film or book can be ok......



It's interesting what one does or does not learn about Irish by learning it abroad rather than in a Gaeltacht.  I'll have to run this by my local friends.

So, if you're still tracking this, what would be the sense of "maith go leor" as opposed to "ceart go leor" aside from literal glosses?


----------



## languagelearner23

Hi Rugbyfan,
I'm a competent Irish user, but not a native speaker, so they can of course correct me if I'm wrong, but I'd use 'maith go leor' the same way as 'ceart go leor', just like 'ok', 'alright', 'good enough' etc. all mean pretty much the same thing in English.
On that vein, I personally prefer to use 'ceart go leor'. 

Note 'maith go leor' and 'ceart go leor' are also used to mean 'fair enough' as in 'Fair enough, you passed the test, but would you be able to pass it in a week's time?' sort of context. 

Also, I'd be wary of using Google Translate for Irish, as it is quite poor in its translations. If you can find a copy, the definitive Irish-English dictionary is the one by Niall Ó Dónaill.

Hope that helps!


----------



## rugbyfan

languagelearner23 said:


> Hi Rugbyfan,
> ...
> Also, I'd be wary of using Google Translate for Irish, as it is quite poor in its translations. If you can find a copy, the definitive Irish-English dictionary is the one by Niall Ó Dónaill.


 
An ndéir tú liom é? ;-)

Bhím ag úsáid Fhoclór Póca agus Buntús Cainte chun an Ghaeilge a fhoghlaim. Is ball de chlub Gaeltacht Minnesota mé freisin.

Go raibh maith agat as ucht an fhreagra!

Slán,
RugbyFan


----------



## languagelearner23

Fáilte romhat! Nach iontach an rud é go bhfuil an Ghaeilge ann sna Stáit Aontaithe chomh maith?
Go n-éirí leat!


----------



## franc 91

In Buntus Cainte it's translated as - right enough


----------

